# ABS and 4WD Light ABS Wheel Speed Sensor



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

My ABS started to act up on Sunday. This morning it was engaging every time I used the brakes. Finally the ABS and 4WD light came on. The ABS and all 4WD functions are now disabled. A lot of the back roads and laneways where I work are not even plowed yet this winter. 
I assume an ABS wheel speed sensor has failed or a wire has been pulled loose by the deep snow.

My question is: How can you test the individual sensors to see which one has failed? Ohms?

My friend has a scanner at his garage but is not sure he has the software for the X-Trail because it was not sold in the USA.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

X-hale said:


> My question is: How can you test the individual sensors to see which one has failed? Ohms?
> 
> .


I never tested any kind of sensor before, but i would try something logic to me. 
The sensor must receive a certain voltage from a wire and when it detects the tooth on the wheel, the other wire brings back a signal(same voltage, higher or lower).
I would jack up the car and turn the key to the start position(if not wanted to take the sensors out). Turning the wheel to see if any there is a signal. 
No success this way, start the car and turn the wheels by hand and check for signals. 

If you find a way, please posted here. 
I ll ask the millwright at work, how he tests the sensors.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Thanks, I'll give that a try when it warms up a bit -18 C out there. I would have to push a pin through the insulation on the wires to make an electrical contact with the sensor still plugged in. I've done this setting the TPS on my Subaru SVX.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

You guys have me curious, if any of the newer Code reader style units incorporate the old Nissan Consult, and allow you to look at the subsystems of the vehicle? Would be nice to just plug in and know which wheel sensor has failed. 
There is always a possibility of them getting damaged during something like replacing a wheel bearing, so maybe if you had some recent work done that might guide you. Occurs to me that maybe check the connectors as maybe the recent snow and ice has fouled one?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

These sensors are nearly impossible to find anywhere but the dealer. Dealer price is about $250 ea. I found a set of 4 on Ebay for $60 USD. None of the usual online or local parts dealers have them, even Rock Auto.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

X-hale said:


> My ABS started to act up on Sunday. This morning it was engaging every time I used the brakes. Finally the ABS and 4WD light came on. The ABS and all 4WD functions are now disabled. A lot of the back roads and laneways where I work are not even plowed yet this winter.
> I assume an ABS wheel speed sensor has failed or a wire has been pulled loose by the deep snow.
> 
> My question is: How can you test the individual sensors to see which one has failed? Ohms?
> ...


To diagnose the ABS system, download a copy of the FSM from https://ownersmanuals2.com/. The BRC.PDF section is the one you want to read. It's a fairly involved procedure.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well its tough to beat 4 for 60 US, but you can get them on amazon.ca if you want to buy them individually.

Amazon.ca: We're sorry!

Still with all 4, you can hopefully swap them all out and that way fix the problem without knowing which of your existing ones might be bad.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes I saw the ones on Amazon. In some cases the shipping rate is ridiculous, as much as $25 for a part that should ship for under $5. I refuse to play the scalper shipping game. If I determine which one is faulty, I may go that route if the shipping rate is fair.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The only way to test the individual sensors is by using an expensive Kent-Moore tool designed to do just that. They aren't like the speed sensors used a couple of decades ago where you could test them using an ohmmeter. I wouldn't pierce the wire, either, as you could short the computer as well us expose the circuit to future corrosion. A scan tool capable of reading ABS codes can tell what speed sensor is not working by the trouble code that's trigger and most will also read live data from each sensor.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

My friend finally had some time at his garage to scan my car. It's the drivers side rear sensor that failed. I ordered one for $18.95 US ($25 CND) free shipping delivered to my mail box in NY. I'm heading down next week and will soon have my ABS and 4WD working again. Thanks to all for your help and suggestions.

P.S. His scanner cost him $3,000 and $1,000 per year for updates. Not a DIY kinda tool.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Good stuff. Glad you were able get it diagnosed. Hopefully that does the trick.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I tried to change the sensor yesterday. It would have been a 10 minute job but... the bolt snapped off. It was snowing and blowing so I abandoned the task. I'll bring it back to my buddy's garage.
I also discovered my rear struts have puked out all their fluid. I had noticed a clunking noise and feared the worst. I ordered a pair of KYB for $90 CND each from Rock Auto. With my discount code and store credit it came to $163.55, not bad.
At 234,000 km, it seems the repairs are now coming one after the other, a never ending story.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Forget the 10 min parts replacement on a 10 + years old car. 
I changed the spark plugs yesterday and wanted to inspect the combustion chamber( it had some ceramic pieces inside).
The phone i used to plug the camera had no power and took too long to charge up. I had to get another and my 5 min plug change turned out to be 30 minutes. 

When i switched my tires this fall i noticed the front links boots cracked. When ordering the plugs, i had to order a kit. 
I was hopping doing all that in 2 hours, but no. After 4 hours, a black nail,a broken ratchet, 3 broken drill bits and 4 beers only one side was done. It doesn't look good for the other side.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I feel for you guys. Its more than a bit frustrating when something that should be fairly easy becomes the job from hell. Glad to hear that KYB struts for the rear are available again. They have been on back order for almost a year. I had planned on replacing mine this past summer, but they were not available. Hopefully mine will not fail before spring. The boots have been shredded for a couple of years. Any recommendations for those?


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

My rear boots have been shredded forever also. I think this led to the demise of the struts. All that sand and salt on the polished strut rods wore out the seals. I found front bellows/boots from KYB but there appears to be none available for the rear. I ended up buying these: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Pro-Comp-S...r/141316034619?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trk

They are universal but cheap. Any boot is better than none.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I hear you there. However those don't seem to have a bump stop incorporated in them. Cool thing about the Febest site is that it shows alternate models for the part.
https://febestparts.com/catalog/cat...parts/NISSAN_X-TRAIL_T30_2004.03-2006.12_[CA]

Based on it. When I do mine I will probably order the rear Sachs or Moog offerings from Rockauto for a 2006 Murano.
https://www.rockauto.com/en/catalog/nissan,2006,murano,3.5l+v6,1433000,suspension,strut+bellow,7592

When I changed my front struts I used KYB boots and front mounts for the Murano. They were a perfect fit, and very good quality.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I should have looked into cross model compatibility. The rear struts look like a fairly simple DIY (touch wood). I'll have to reuse the old bump stops. The top of the rear struts have easier access than most cars I've worked on. I won't have to spend 2 hours tearing apart and reassembling the interior.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

That is true. Hopefully there are no rust surprises. Over at the UK X trail forum a number of posters have had rust issues with their rear strut towers that required fixing. I haven't seen anything like that on mine yet, but it could begin to show up here as ours get older. My impression is that most with that problem are prior to 2003 models. What seems to happen is the X does off road stuff and gets mud and wet grass packed into the top of tower where it stays a humid mess that leads to rusting and holes in the tower.


----------



## X-hale (Apr 17, 2017)

I got my ABS sensor installed this morning. Matt had to weld a nut to the broken off bolt stud 3 times before he was able to remove it. It's wonderful to have the warning lights off and my 4WD operational again. Total cost of the job: $25 parts, $40 labour.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Way to go. I always like it when members manage to find ways to repair their vehicles for a good price! Driving around yesterday and last night AWD came in handy. With good winter tires I have always found the X to be great in the worst conditions. Maybe I have not driven enough other vehicles, especially new ones, but I still find its a great vehicle in the winter. The new Bridgestone Blizzaks are very good as well.


----------

